# DayZ Mod oder Standalone



## phily (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich keinen wirklich aktuellen Vergleich gefunden habe, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was an der Standalone Version von DayZ anders ist? Also, Waffen, Ausrüstung, begehbare Gebäude, das Gameplay allgemein, die Performance, Serverauswahl und naturlich alles was euch sonst noch so einfällt.

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich die Vanilla DayZ Mod schon lang nicht mehr gespielt hab (nur Wasteland PvP) und nun festgestellt hab, dass die Serverauswahl nicht soo pralle ist. Daher überlege ich mir, mir die Standalone Version anzuschaffen.

Freu mich über eure Eindrücke.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Juli 2016)

Mit dem Update .60 hat die Standalone die Mod (endlich) mal überholt, vor allem in Sachen Performance. Und es gibt deutlich weniger Hacker, besonders natürlich auf den privaten Hives, von denen es genug gibt, mit und ohne Whitelist. Inhaltlich kenne ich den aktuellen Stand der Mod nicht, aber auf jeden Fall wurde Chernarus zum Norden hin deutlich vergrößert, unter anderem mit der wohl größten Stadt im Spiel und noch weiteren Städten und Dörfern. Wenn du DayZ spielen willst, würde ich die Standalone spielen. Vor .60 hätte man sich drüber streiten können, aber jetzt kommt es wirklich mal so langsam in Fahrt, auch wenn es immer noch Probleme gibt (wenige Zombies, Animationen). Die drei großen Updates, die nun folgen, sollen sich den größten Problemen aber nach und nach annehmen.

Habe es letztens auch mal wieder gespielt und war überrascht, dass es tatsächlich viel besser läuft.


----------



## phily (29. Juli 2016)

Super, dank Dir die für die Antwort. Das lingt ja schonmal sehr interessant. Kannst du noch was zum Thema Waffen und Ausrüstung sagen?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Juli 2016)

Es gibt viel Ausrüstung, besonders deutlich vielfältigere Kleidung. War auch einer der großen Kritikpunkt vieler Spieler vor .60, weil immer neue Kleidung kam, aber keine spürbaren Änderungen an Gameplay und Performance. Kannst dich ja mal durch das DayZ-Wiki zum Loot klicken und schauen, was es alles gibt. 

Waffen gibt es auch einige, Munition aber deutlich weniger als in der Mod, habe ich das Gefühl. Vor allem gibt es viel verschiedene Munition und sogar Magazine, die man meist separat finden muss - das muss alles zusammenpassen. Hinzu kommen Qualität (hervorragend bis schlecht und kaputt) und wenn sie nass werden, sind sie z.B. nicht so effektiv oder unbrauchbar. Ist also im Vergleich zur Mod komplexer geworden. Das gilt auch für die Fahrzeuge und die ganzen verschiedenen Bauteile, die gefunden werden müssen. Wenn Zündkerze und Batterie zum Beispiel keine gute Qualität haben, ist es nicht so zuverlässig, mit schlechten Reifen fährt es sich langsamer usw.


----------



## phily (30. Juli 2016)

Ok, das sind ja schonmal eine Menge Infos. Dann werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal zuschlagen .

Dank Dir nochmal


----------

